# ? Uber and Lyft close at record lows as investors lose faith in ride-sharing companies ?



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/03/ube...record-lows-as-investor-skepticism-grows.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the Uberlyft limbo! How low can they go? ? ? :big grin:


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

What about all the other companies that took a hit? did the investors also lose faith on those?... or rather they simply unload riskier assets?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

*








*


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Hope they go even lower... they are both terrible companies. We can’t even root for one!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I love when I have passengers in my rig who ask about the stock!

I always end with " I would have advised you against buying it"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Has there ever been an industry with more hostile labor force since the early twentieth century?


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Even drivers themselves have no faith in Uber and Lyft. If they can't take care of the real money makers, which are the drivers, then they'll just continue garnering negative press, which would lead to less public and investor confidence. 

"You're already paying your drivers CENTS per mile, pretty much abusing them, you're not even paying for their vehicle's maintenance, you don't pay for anything at all because drivers handle all the costs and all you do is connect drivers with passengers, and yet you still can't make money off of them!?" is probably what investors are thinking.

Maybe Uber and Lyft need to hire actual criminals who are more effective. Criminals can raise millions for themselves by skimming a penny or a dime from a ton of people.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Even drivers themselves have no faith in Uber and Lyft. If they can't take care of the real money makers, which are the drivers, then they'll just continue garnering negative press, which would lead to less public and investor confidence.
> 
> "You're already paying your drivers CENTS per mile, pretty much abusing them, you're not even paying for their vehicle's maintenance, you don't pay for anything at all because drivers handle all the costs and all you do is connect drivers with passengers, and yet you still can't make money off of them!?" is probably what investors are thinking.
> 
> Maybe Uber and Lyft need to hire actual criminals who are more effective. Criminals can raise millions for themselves by skimming a penny or a dime from a ton of people.


Any company that can not be profitable with a minimum gross profit margin of 30% is guilty of financial malfeasance, and all management should be terminated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> all management should be terminated.


??❓


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Um, every 3 or so trading days is a new low for both stocks.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I guess the whole business model of screwing drivers over until you don't need them anymore isn't working


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Where can this ponzi scheme go after if fails at the stock market?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

The stock trajectory finally matches that our distance/time pay. More consistent earnings for all!

-resolved


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wicked said:


> The stock trajectory finally matches that our distance/time pay. More consistent earnings for all!
> 
> -resolved


Yep, consistently falling stock prices means no more uncertainty or guesswork about earnings!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

man we are some salty drivers. Uber and Lyft worked night and day to make us consistently salty.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Even drivers themselves have no faith in Uber and Lyft. If they can't take care of the real money makers, which are the drivers, then they'll just continue garnering negative press, which would lead to less public and investor confidence.
> 
> "You're already paying your drivers CENTS per mile, pretty much abusing them, you're not even paying for their vehicle's maintenance, you don't pay for anything at all because drivers handle all the costs and all you do is connect drivers with passengers, and yet you still can't make money off of them!?" is probably what investors are thinking.
> 
> Maybe Uber and Lyft need to hire actual criminals who are more effective. Criminals can raise millions for themselves by skimming a penny or a dime from a ton of people.


I would argue that the c-suite of Lyft and Uber ARE criminals and if it weren't for the money and connections to hide behind they would be imprisoned but I hope and believe they will eventually have their day of reckoning.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

wicked said:


> The stock trajectory finally matches that our distance/time pay. More consistent earnings for all!
> 
> -resolved


Lower stock price means more bullshit!

YAAY!
?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> Where can this ponzi scheme go after if fails at the stock market?


How bout that bridge to Nowhere?


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

I used to day trade SIRI before the Siri/XM merger in the $26-$32 range before it tanked to less than $2...today it's a little over $6.
Time flies when your stock sucks...go U/L!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 352189
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/03/ube...record-lows-as-investor-skepticism-grows.html


" Uber has lost more in the last 9 months
Than Amazon did in its first 7 YEARS !

The Google Probes are intensifying.
Expect Trouble there also !

30 states seeking anti trust suits.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has there ever been an industry with more hostile labor force since the early twentieth century?


 Definitely tops of the list


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the Uberlyft limbo! How low can they go? ? ? :big grin:


Well, they always wanted a race to the bottom!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

FYI Everyone



Dropking said:


> Lyft is requiring drivers agree to a new arbitration agreement which severely limits your right to collective action.
> 
> So as a reminder, you can and should opt out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I forgot to count how many "new lows" that Lyft and Uber have had since going public.

But I'm enjoying it every time I see it!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> Where can this ponzi scheme go after if fails at the stock market?


Hmmm...how about down the toilet and into the sewer? ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Disgruntled rideshare workers who complain to pax and intentionally disrupt service are saboteurs. U/L executives and their policies abusing labor are the main culprits. 








sabotage | Etymology, origin and meaning of sabotage by etymonline


SABOTAGE Meaning: "malicious damaging or destruction of an employer's property by workmen," from French sabotage, from… See origin and meaning of sabotage.




www.etymonline.com


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Even drivers themselves have no faith in Uber and Lyft. If they can't take care of the real money makers, which are the drivers, then they'll just continue garnering negative press, which would lead to less public and investor confidence.
> 
> "You're already paying your drivers CENTS per mile, pretty much abusing them, you're not even paying for their vehicle's maintenance, you don't pay for anything at all because drivers handle all the costs and all you do is connect drivers with passengers, and yet you still can't make money off of them!?" is probably what investors are thinking.
> 
> Maybe Uber and Lyft need to hire actual criminals who are more effective. Criminals can raise millions for themselves by skimming a penny or a dime from a ton of people.


And is their insurance coverage just injury / not responsible for damage to your vehicle? That's another plus if so


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has there ever been an industry with more hostile labor force since the early twentieth century?


Probably prisoners forced to build/enhance their own prisons.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 352189
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/03/ube...record-lows-as-investor-skepticism-grows.html


Back in 2017 we knew Uber was sinking - https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-impersonated-protestors.226045/#post-3382407










Uber employees were trying to get rid of their shares two years ago. Any present investor took the time to do some research?
https://qz.com/1149381/uber-softbank-shares-debt/


----------



## johnnyp (Aug 12, 2015)

Worked 52 hours and made $252- this is a new record low for me- the funny thing my friend working same areas, are getting more trips than me- i have 4.95 feedback and almost 12000 trips.
It seems the longer you work for uber and lyft the less you make. Destination features does not work for me- and i hardly get xl's- (IF I TURN ON EITHER PLATFORM ONLY - I WILL NOT GET HARDLY TRIP REQUEST) when i ask others they state they are killing it sometimes while i hardly get trip. I ask uber whats going on, they open a ticket and nothing happens. This was fun, surge was fun - you never new what surprise you got- you can give rides all day free and with 2 or 3 surges you would be good to go and happy with your wage and we would tell everyone how much we enjoyed working for uber- now if we do not cover cost,gas, expenses- uber really does not care- how are you going to take 50% or my ride when i have not made minimum wage or expenses.
HOW ARE YOU GOING TO CUT THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU-!
YOUR STOCK IS TANKING BECAUSE OF ALL THE BAD CARMA YOU HAVE CREATED !
Uber was not broken, why change it !
I WAS 80/20- so change it to 75/25 and work with us not against us. STOP SATURATING THE MARKET. Customer are not complaining about price, there complaining about drivers not picking them up, dirty cars, drivers that should not be driving, drivers falling asleep, smelly cars, people living in cars.

You forget we have families, no person should have to work more than 12 hours to make a fare wage, and no one should have to work 52 hours for $250! (THATS CRIMINAL)
KEEP IN MIND I HAVE BEEN DRIVIG 4 YEARS AND WORKED SAME AREA- NEVER HAVE I MADE $250- IN 52 HOURS. I can not even seem to make $100 a day anymore- like someone turned some button on to prevent me from getting rides- Is uber motovating new drivers at our expense??????


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

johnnyp said:


> BAD CARMA


As a driver, you are responsible for maintaining your own carma.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

johnnyp said:


> Worked 52 hours and made $252- this is a new record low for me- the funny thing my friend working same areas, are getting more trips than me- i have 4.95 feedback and almost 12000 trips.
> It seems the longer you work for uber and lyft the less you make. Destination features does not work for me- and i hardly get xl's- (IF I TURN ON EITHER PLATFORM ONLY - I WILL NOT GET HARDLY TRIP REQUEST) when i ask others they state they are killing it sometimes while i hardly get trip. I ask uber whats going on, they open a ticket and nothing happens. This was fun, surge was fun - you never new what surprise you got- you can give rides all day free and with 2 or 3 surges you would be good to go and happy with your wage and we would tell everyone how much we enjoyed working for uber- now if we do not cover cost,gas, expenses- uber really does not care- how are you going to take 50% or my ride when i have not made minimum wage or expenses.
> HOW ARE YOU GOING TO CUT THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU-!
> YOUR STOCK IS TANKING BECAUSE OF ALL THE BAD CARMA YOU HAVE CREATED !
> ...


I think you are on to something....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I think you are on to something....


He is.

I was in the GLH a week ago.
UberBoy told me the only people pissed off about dropping rates are veteran drivers-they are flooded with new ants every day .

I'm guessing, but it seemed like two experienced drivers and twenty newbies when I was there.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> they are flooded with new ants every day .


Yup. And 19 of those 20 quit within the year. 17 of them within 2 months. 10 of them within a week.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Deutsche should get their own house in order before giving out buy ratings.

*Deutsche Bank initiates Lyft with a buy rating, says the struggling recent IPO 'may be bottoming'*

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/05/deu...e-struggling-recent-ipo-may-be-bottoming.html


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Deutsche should get their own house in order before giving out buy ratings.
> 
> *Deutsche Bank initiates Lyft with a buy rating, says the struggling recent IPO 'may be bottoming'*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/05/deu...e-struggling-recent-ipo-may-be-bottoming.html


Haha the blind leading the blind... yeah bottoming to Zero.. good luck bros


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


SoftDick done blowed it on Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Even drivers themselves have no faith in Uber and Lyft. If they can't take care of the real money makers, which are the drivers, then they'll just continue garnering negative press, which would lead to less public and investor confidence.
> 
> "You're already paying your drivers CENTS per mile, pretty much abusing them, you're not even paying for their vehicle's maintenance, you don't pay for anything at all because drivers handle all the costs and all you do is connect drivers with passengers, and yet you still can't make money off of them!?" is probably what investors are thinking.
> 
> Maybe Uber and Lyft need to hire actual criminals who are more effective. Criminals can raise millions for themselves by skimming a penny or a dime from a ton of people.


not only can they not make money, they lose money, not only money but last quarter they lost $57 million a day.


----------

